# Red's True Barbecue



## jockaneezer (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone tried these establishments in Leeds or Manchester ? Website is the usual " We do proper Southern States US Q " but we've all fallen for that one before 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Wife's friend said she'd seen the place in Manchester but hadn't been, it's a 250 mile round trip for us so not gonna risk it unless we're in the area for some other reason


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello.  No help from me but am interested in hearing if they are any good.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 13, 2014)

It will be a gamble I think. I have been to a few places that promised the real thing and really didn't get close. If you go please let us know how you get on


----------



## ky2405 (Jul 20, 2014)

I havnt been myself but do now a few people that have been and have nothing but good things to say about it! There is another place called hickorys smoke house in chester which is also meant to be really good.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello.  Don't let folks fool ya.  Just what did those "few people" have to compare it too?  I did a "review" post on the new place in Lincoln.  "People" RAVE about it.  You need to book a table to get in.  What we wound up getting was steamed ribs with el cheapo bbq sauce poured over.  Wouldn't feed that to my dog, but if folks don't know any better????  Hickorys Smokehouse?  Now you need to use caution there also.  There is a "hickory" flavoured liquid smoke and I THINK there is some sort of dust also available.  I'm not saying EITHER place is not the real deal, I have ZERO first hand experience.  I am just saying beware.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

